# Transformar este receptor fm en emisor



## nando1903 (Jun 29, 2009)

hola, me gustaria saber si es muy complicado transformar un receptor de fm en emisor... tengo una pequeña radio que regalaban y me gustaria transformarla si es posible...aqui pongo algunas fotos para que os sirvan a la hora de ver que se puede hacer... gracias de antemano...


----------



## electrodan (Jun 29, 2009)

No es posible.


----------



## lsedr (Jun 29, 2009)

Lo que puedes hacer el tomar las piezas y hacer un nuevo circuito emisor o receptor


----------



## nando1903 (Jun 29, 2009)

gracias por las respuestas, creo que hare esto ultimo.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 29, 2009)

Si fuera a transistores, si podrías utilizar las piezas, pero como en este receptor el CI es de uso específico, y es el que cumple todas las funciones recepción, no lo podrías utilizar para emitir.
Si quieres hacer un transmisor, te recomiendo uno de los que hay por aquí en el foro, de uno o dos transistores. Los componentes los puedes comprar en una tienda de electrónica y salen muy baratos.
Mejor deja esta radio para escuchar la radio, porque no te va a servir para otra cosa.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 11, 2009)

¡Hola a todos! Soy nuevo, quiero comentarle al chaval que esa radio que al parecer son de las de Scan Y Reset no es posible pero una radio analógica "de rueda" sí es posible y lo he hecho. Si os fijais, poned un receptor sintonizado por encima de los 98 Mhz y al lado otro receptor en el que gireis el tunning, vereis como cuando llegueis a los 89, 88 aproximadamente se escucha "como" si fuera una señal, es el oscilador local de  FI a 10,7 Mhz (recuerdo que es sólo para radios analogicas y algunas digitales aunque no todas), yo llegué a insertar sonido en la FI en un Starcom RC 100 y en una Probasic. Para hacerlo hay que colocar la masa del audio en cualquier masa común (p.ej un condensador de filtro de la FA) y el + audio en el sintonizador de FI. Para hacerlo en AM hay que hacer algunas modificaciones. Lo más adecuado es que en el receptor esteis escuchando la señal y vayais eligiendo "el punto" en el que el + del audio haga que la señal de la FI se mezcle con nuestro audio. Como antena, la propia del receptor emite solo una parte de la radiación FI, hay que colocarla soldando en el condensador variable de sintonia. Quien esté interesado le mando fotos. La señal emitida puede ser recibida por cualquier receptor de FM si problemas el alcance depende del modelo de receptor aunque para el Starcom RC-100 puede dar unos 30 metros.


----------



## daraen (Abr 2, 2019)

Me he encontrado una radio y como ya tengo una mejor se me ocurrio hacer mi propio transmisor de radio fm y am pero no se como hacerlo por si influye en algo es una philips ae 1530/00
Muchas gracias a cualquier aportacion.
a ver que lo explico quero modificarla para emitir y recibir radio am y fm


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 2, 2019)

Eso yo lo hacía cuando tenía 16 años, se trata de modular la FI de 10,7 Mhz con audio externo e instalar una antena que radie la salida de l FI al aire, pero la potencia que tendrás no llegará ni a los miliwatios, esto depende de la radio...


----------



## daraen (Abr 3, 2019)

Andrxx dijo:


> ¡Hola a todos! Soy nuevo, quiero comentarle al chaval que esa radio que al parecer son de las de Scan Y Reset no es posible pero una radio analógica "de rueda" sí es posible y lo he hecho. Si os fijais, poned un receptor sintonizado por encima de los 98 Mhz y al lado otro receptor en el que gireis el tunning, vereis como cuando llegueis a los 89, 88 aproximadamente se escucha "como" si fuera una señal, es el oscilador local de  FI a 10,7 Mhz (recuerdo que es sólo para radios analogicas y algunas digitales aunque no todas), yo llegué a insertar sonido en la FI en un Starcom RC 100 y en una Probasic. Para hacerlo hay que colocar la masa del audio en cualquier masa común (p.ej un condensador de filtro de la FA) y el + audio en el sintonizador de FI. Para hacerlo en AM hay que hacer algunas modificaciones. Lo más adecuado es que en el receptor esteis escuchando la señal y vayais eligiendo "el punto" en el que el + del audio haga que la señal de la FI se mezcle con nuestro audio. Como antena, la propia del receptor emite solo una parte de la radiación FI, hay que colocarla soldando en el condensador variable de sintonia. Quien esté interesado le mando fotos. La señal emitida puede ser recibida por cualquier receptor de FM si problemas el alcance depende del modelo de receptor aunque para el Starcom RC-100 puede dar unos 30 metros.


a mi me interesa el tema si me puedes enseñar como te lo agradezco


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 3, 2019)

daraen dijo:


> a mi me interesa el tema si me puedes enseñar como te lo agradezco


Hola a todos , caro Don daraen se no for de muchas molestias , ?podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico de tu radio?
Con el es possible estudiar y despues ensiñar como hacer lo que quieres lograr.
No espere mucho alcance , quizaz algunas decenas de mietros nomas que eso , pero la respuesta es SI , es posible conbertir tu radio en un chiquito emisor de Radio AM o FM de corto alcance con pequeñas modificaciones.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## daraen (Abr 4, 2019)

de acuerdo lo har eaunque luego tendre que volver a pegarlo con silicona


----------



## chevitron (Abr 6, 2019)

Escribe la respuesta...lo unico que puedes aprovechar de ese receptor es el diodo varicap, para modular en fm.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2019)

chevitron dijo:


> Escribe la respuesta...lo unico que puedes aprovechar de ese receptor es el diodo varicap, para modular en fm.


Hummmm nin tanto caro Don Chevi , es possible aproveitar en la integra lo oscilador local de FM como transmissor injectando lo audio a sener transmitido ezactamente en lo diodo varicap de CAF ( eso si el existir en ese radio).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chevitron (Abr 13, 2019)

Escribe la respuesta...despues dde inyectar audio le haces un amplificador con un transistor c9018 mediante un acople inductivo a la bobinita de sintonia


----------



## daraen (Abr 26, 2019)

*--- Editado comentario vulgar ---*
*¿*Que tengo que hacer*?,* me habéis dicho tres cosas distintas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2019)

daraen dijo:


> *--- Editado comentario vulgar ---*
> *¿*Que tengo que hacer*?,* me habéis dicho tres cosas distintas


Busque por lo diagrama esquemactico de tu radio y suba aca (Foro) para que nosotros pudermos analizar (estudiar) y decir con propriedad lo que debes hacer para lograr lo que quieres.
No somos adviños , no temos como puder ayudar a las escuras.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

